# unsticking things that should move, but don't



## jpisssss (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got an old agfa, and the rangefinder is stuck. Any tips on getting it loose again? I've tried a blowdryer, isopropyl alcohol, and lighter fluid, and tried to get in there with an old tooth brush, but it won't budge. As a broke art school graduate, I'm not opposed to taking it to a professional, but I'd like to avoid it if I can  

Thanks!
(so glad I discovered this site. yall are wonderful)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 21, 2014)

What exactly is stuck? Tried to get in _where_ w/a toothbrush? lol And don't go squirting things like rubbing alcohol in a camera... OK not that you squirted it in there but you need to be careful about what you use or you could make things worse. 

If you describe a little more about what's not working you could probably get some suggestions on here.


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, like Sharon said, be careful with the alcohol. Some surfaces don't react well to the alcohol. Have you taken the top plate off to try to clean? There are a couple of folks here that do camera repairs and I'm sure they'll pipe up soon. In the meantime, whatever you do, do it gently!


----------



## compur (Jan 21, 2014)

See my post on your other thread for links


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 21, 2014)

Got a picture of this thing? I haven't worked on an Agfa rangefinder (only one I've done is a Perfex), so maybe I'll figure it out from some photos.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 21, 2014)

limr said:


> Yes, like Sharon said, be careful with the alcohol. Some surfaces don't react well to the alcohol. Have you taken the top plate off to try to clean? There are a couple of folks here that do camera repairs and I'm sure they'll pipe up soon. In the meantime, whatever you do, do it gently!



All of my surfaces react well to alchol.  In fact the more I drink the better they seem to react.. lol


----------



## bribrius (Jan 21, 2014)

you could try fluid film. I believe they also make a specialized version for more fragile items.....
or just pick up the regular stuff at your local autoparts store...

I know if I was working on a car my first reaction to something stuck is fluid film, then a torch to heat it up and break it loose,  you could try heating it up....


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, like Sharon said, be careful with the alcohol. Some surfaces don't react well to the alcohol. Have you taken the top plate off to try to clean? There are a couple of folks here that do camera repairs and I'm sure they'll pipe up soon. In the meantime, whatever you do, do it gently!
> ...



Good point. Although alcohol does sometimes introduce two surfaces to each other that really should never meet. Like ass to pavement.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 21, 2014)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



See here and I always thought that was one of those opposites attract unsung love no officer I'm just fine really it was just my trick knee stories.. lol


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2014)

:lmao:


----------

